# How to stop my Golden from going up stairs



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First welcome to the forum. We would love to see pictures of your pup.

Baby gates come in several different heights. Is the one you have high enough?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Is she crate trained? You may want to use a crate when you're retraining her. One 'trick' that worked for us long ago when the family dog constantly was going up the stairs to sleep on the couches (he'd hop off and go back down when he heard someone up, but would sneak up after we all went to sleep) was to use a motion detector on the stairs, so when he stepped on that stair it would ring like a doorbell. That was the cue for someone to get up and tell him to get downstairs to his bed, within three tries he'd figured he'd get caught every time and didn't do it again.

It sounds like in general she needs some obedience training to get her listening, that's what I'd suggest...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I wonder if he just wants to go upstairs because it is new and different. So if you let him explore with you for a while, he won't be so interested. We have a baby gate on the middle landing of our stairs because Jaro is only 8 months and I don't trust him out of my sight. Get a better gate, higher, stronger, screwed to the wall, whatever it takes if that is what you really want. There is one out there that will keep him out. Look at the baby stores and the pet stores, then compare prices online.


----------



## Toy4Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

Meli doesn't go over/through the gate so it does stop her, just would like her to stop so we can take the gate down, after all, it's the only reason I put it back up again as she was broke of the habit over a year ago. We took her through 4 obedience classes when she was a young pup, sounds like she/we need a refresher 

Thanks, Rick


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this could help you but I think you can find at the petstore or online different kinds of invisible boundary type products that you can put on the stairs or maybe stick on the wall that makes an alarm when it's crossed (like what Bender said). We used to have it for my former cat who was infamous for peeing on the living room carpet. 

Good luck


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank isn't allowed upstairs. Only our daughter's room, granddaughter's room and a bath are up there so there no reason he needs to go up there. I worry he'll knock our granddaughter down running up & down the steps. 

Since I can't use a regular babygate either, I made a "frame" 7"H x 5.5'W from 1 1/4" PVC pipe. I then made a decorative "curtain" (rod-pocket on the bottom & top) slid it onto the frame, then taping the corner pieces in place. I didn't glue the frame together so the curtain could be washed if necessary or easily dismantled and stored.

The frame is then slid through the bottom spindles on either side. It's low enough for us to step over but Hank can't get over it. 

Maybe that would work for you. I have a pic but DH is on the desktop and I can't upload the pic right now. I could later is you want to see it.


----------



## Toy4Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

So far, the baby gate keeps her at the halfway point of the stairs and over the past few days, she is starting to stop on the first few steps, maybe we are making progress.

Here is a pic from our snow trip last year









Toy4Rick


----------

